# Dog runs too fast for me, tips?



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

So Indie and I are coming together as quite a nice team in jumpers and agility, the only problem I am having is that she runs waaay to fast for me, and if I try and catch up I lose control as a handler and go all gobbelty-****. Honestly, she is the perfect dog right now, working on her weavers entrance a little more solidly but other then that her abilities are great, it's mine that needs the work.(Isn't it always)

I know a few tips like work on building an out, and directional cues, but most of the successful Belgians here don't really run like that purely for the reason that they are a breed that works best close to the handler. I dunno of that makes sense???

Anyone got any tips? I'd really appreciate some, as we have a couple big double header trials coming up.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Have always said the hardest thing to teach a GSD is to leave you  The upside of the breed is that they will race to get back to you..... I started using opportunities to send them out to touch things (the giant traffic cones) go touch and return, go around and race back ( I walked them through together first), then used my interior house set up (family room, kitchen, living room) all connected in a row to send them out and around and return loosing eye contact because of the walls. Then I use the exterior of the house to send them around the back side of the house and race to meet them from the front side when they come around from the back side.. The other one is to be on one side of a fence with the dogs on the other side and need to send the dogs down the fence line to the gate a distance away to go through to get to my side of the fence. they get it really easily once you find the right games to play with them that always lead back to you...

They all learned point direction and I will maneuver through the house without words just pointing.. J loves it.. and I refrain from words not to excite the other dogs that J is coming with me and not the rest.. so we have to be a bit sneaky joining up getting to the front door for just me and J going to go do somehting...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think if your dog runs much faster than you the only thing to do is distance skills. I've seen some incredible teams where the dog is flying and the handler is very stationary. It's amazing.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I am the queen of rear crosses. My dog also knows right and left, forward. She has an amazing send to tunnels. She is a fast little dog and I am a slow handler.......



> I've seen some incredible teams where the dog is flying and the handler is very stationary.


There is a young girl here that runs a little sheltie in NADAC. I don't think she moves more than 5 feet in a run, she directs her dog with hand signals and verbals. They are quite an amazing team.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

This is a good read.... http://www.lolabuland.com/2011/12/13/too-slow-for-your-dog/


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well I gave a few things a go at training the other night, such as trying a longer lead out and waiting on contacts longer while I run out, she went well and I was able to do some tricky bits that had caught me before, will start left/right when I get back from my holiday.


----------

